# my powertab hub bearings are done for



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

and I hate spammers.

that is all.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

I have similar question: what size bearings? I believe 6901RS are common, but I took mine off 1 was 6901RS and other was 6901RU???


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Isn't that great. I went through 3 sets on mine. I have an older hub. I was told they used 105 bearings, races, and cones. I think they use cartridge sealed bearing now, funny I thought they would have upgraded.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

CurbDestroyer said:


> Isn't that great. I went through 3 sets on mine. I have an older hub. I was told they used 105 bearings, races, and cones. I think they use cartridge sealed bearing now, funny I thought they would have upgraded.



Just picked up a new pro+. What's a rough guess on how long before they need to be replaced?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

CurbDestroyer said:


> Isn't that great. I went through 3 sets on mine. I have an older hub. I was told they used 105 bearings, races, and cones. I think they use cartridge sealed bearing now, funny I thought they would have upgraded.


did you have Saris do the replacements? I'm wondering if it's possible to do it myself.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

quit ridin' in the rain. that is all.


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

Had hub for almost 3 years....still as smooth as ever. Some wet rides but not extensive use in the wet.


----------

